# Nubian Tea bottle



## CuriousNubian (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello,

 I'm curious about this bottle.  I've had it in my possession for years.  I believe I found it in the backyard of my old home.  Anyway, I've been selling some old possessions & I'm curious what this bottles story is & if it is worth it to sell on eBay.  Any thoughts?  It's in great condition.

 http://i.imgur.com/sDMtr.jpg


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I like the bottle, so let's have some background on it! How old was the house? 

 The bottle certainly looks to be pre-1900 to me. I haven't heard the name, but it still may be common. What is the full embossing, by the way?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 31, 2011)

> What is the full embossing, by the way?


 
 likely NUBIAN TEA SPENCER MED. CO. CHATTANOOGA, TENN.

 It was made around 1900 +/- a few years.

 Not common but not rare either. Worth about the cost of a McDonalds dinner for a family of four.


----------



## luckiest (Oct 31, 2011)

40$ or 60$ for a dinner like that?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 31, 2011)

> 40$ or 60$ for a dinner like that?


 
 you must be very hungry...


----------



## CuriousNubian (Nov 1, 2011)

I know the house was over 100 years old when I was living in it.  This was back in 1980.  Apparently, it was an older farm house with an equally old barn.  If I remember correctly...I found it in the farm behind the house.   This home was in mid Michigan.  I must have found it in the late 80's or early 90's.  Here are three additional photos http://imgur.com/a/uwBeN#3

 Full Embossing:   "Nubian Tea" with a image of a cowboy.  It also says "TRADE" "MARK" around the cowboy.  On one side it says "Chattanooga.Tenn." and the other side says "Spencer Med. Co."  Thanks for your help on this.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 1, 2011)

[] Which size is it? I have two sizes small 4 inches, bigger 6and a half inches, And I wouldnt be surprised if there wasnt a seven and onehalf inch size either. the small one I got off flea bay for twenty bucks a year ago, not to common inna small size, 6 inch size I got for fifteen dollars about three years ago. it is fairly common, especially in the east.......Andy


----------



## CuriousNubian (Nov 2, 2011)

I posted some new pictures.  It's 4 inches tall.  Thanks!

 http://imgur.com/a/SiVNy#0


----------



## kastoo (Nov 3, 2011)

My wife would love that bottle..we call her the nubian queen!


----------



## CuriousNubian (Nov 3, 2011)

I did end up listing it at http://www.ebay.com/itm/190596415887  Thanks again for all your help.


----------

